# Father's Day Big Fish!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

View attachment 188508
Had a good day fishing with the son. Seven pounder and eight+, both on shaky head trick worms. We got ten altogether, but these were photogenic. The 96 degree heat ran us off the lake finally.
View attachment 188508


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Pic of big girl 2.


----------

